# What make of Viv is thtis and where can I buy them



## ez4pro (Sep 19, 2007)

Hi 

Now my snake room is getting revamped I have decided to get vivs like this









thay are plastic / fiberglass and can be mounted in frames in banks.
What are they called and where can I buy them - Common ash I need your superiour internet tracking skills

Cheers

Chris


----------



## ANT (Nov 11, 2007)

mm..are they the herptek vivs?
they are a bit pricey...


----------



## ez4pro (Sep 19, 2007)

Cheers Ant - you're a star

TBH I want good quality kit and these look to be just that, I like the fact I can frame up my whole room and play giant Lego with em

Regards

Chris


----------



## ANT (Nov 11, 2007)

ez4pro said:


> Cheers ben - yout a star


urm Ben!!
my names not Ben:whip:
:lol2:


----------



## ANT (Nov 11, 2007)

lol!
i see you corrected it :lol:


----------



## ez4pro (Sep 19, 2007)

ANT said:


> lol!
> i see you corrected it :lol:


 A propper thick moment there - sorry :lol2:


----------



## ANT (Nov 11, 2007)

lol no probs!


----------



## LUFC_SPACEMAN (Nov 8, 2007)

good luck in finding one ben!


----------



## midnightworrior (Jul 25, 2005)

This should help you 
Euro Rep Ltd - Europes largest manufacturer and distributor of Reptile Products


----------



## peterf (Jul 27, 2007)

Its not a Herptek. It looks like a fibreglass vivarium. Not sure who makes them as I have never seen that style before.
Here is a link to Herpteks. Euro Rep Ltd - Europes largest manufacturer and distributor of Reptile Products


----------



## ez4pro (Sep 19, 2007)

Cool Cool

Cheers Guys - Ive also now been l ooking at the Rhino vivs too - these also look Ideal. - Oh the choices :lol2:

Ben - I mean Chris


----------



## Robk (Feb 3, 2008)

It is a lightning viv i used to have 2 of them didnt like the plastic strip by the glass runners so i sold them.You might get them from reptilezone in bristol.Id go for the rhino vivs looked at them at the i.h.s show much better.


----------

